# World X-Planes Issue No. 1



## hm06 (Jan 7, 2005)

HPM Publications

Press Release No. 1 - Jan 2005
---------------------------------
Start the New Year with a Bang
---------------------------------
World X-Planes
______________________________________________________________

The first issue of World X-Planes, a 32-page quarterly magazine, will be published very shortly and shipping will start by late January/early February.

This magazine is experimental, much like its subject matter. It is presently in 32 pages plus cover, but every effort will be made to increase the size and the frequency, depending on readers’ response.
________________________________________________________________

Contents of Issue No. 1

- Supercritical Wing: NASA engineer Richard Whitcomb's formula made airliners 15 percent more fuel-efficient.

- Leduc’s Ramjets: French revolution! obtaining propulsion by heating air in a pipe. In the late 1940s, the Leduc 010 prototypes were nudging the speed of sound on ramjet power alone!.

- Bell X-2 46-675: Exclusive chronology of the first-flown Bell X-2 which exploded over Lake Ontario in May 1953. Every free and captive flight.

- What happened to the YB-49: Bob Cardenas tells the story of the huge flying wing -- the triumph, the tragedy, the real story!

- Dassault Balzac V: It was an attempt to combine the super performance of the Mirage with the nimble maneuverability of the helicopter. It worked, at first.

- BAC.221: This was the British mini Concorde, with a similar drooped nose, wings and colors. It flew for a decade and amassed a wealth of data for Concorde and all its supersonic descendants still on the drawing board.

- Convair XF-92A Dart: The dynasty of USAF delta fighters began here. This was the first delta-wing aircraft to fly. Its 118 flights had their share of problems, but validated the new shape.

- Profile of Joe Walker: This NASA pilot flew to space on the X-15 and made the first flight of the Lunar Landing Research Vehicle, forerunner of Apollo's LEM.

---------------------------------
PS: Issue No. 1 will certainly become a collector's item!
___________________________________________________________________


HPM Publications was established ten years ago to preserve the history of X-planes and test pilots. We published the only books about the Soviet Space Shuttle, Bell X-2, Northrop MX-324, DH.108, SR.53, Gemini Paraglider, and others. In so doing, we preserved the history of these magnificent projects. The magazine will serve the same purpose. There is so much history to preserve.

__________________________________________________________________

Subscribing and ordering information :

(One year, four regular issues plus one special issue): 50 US Dollars; postage included.

Subscribe before the end of January 2005 and get an X-Planes Profile (regular price $20) FREE.

Single copy price: $12

___________________________________________________________________

Method of payment :

- Personal/Commercial checks (US and Canadian Residents)

- International Money Order and Banker’s Check (Other Countries)



All checks are to be in US$



Please make your check payable to : George Abou-Hsab



Please send your orders to :



George Abou-Hsab

5750 Darlington Ave. #14

Montreal. Quebec.

H3S 2H7

Canada



Phone : 1-514-731-1781

E-Mail : [email protected]


Prices includes postage.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 12, 2005)

Yum time


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 7, 2005)

hehe! was that the cue 2 start a food fight?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 7, 2005)

Youll never win against the might of me...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jul 8, 2005)

oh yeah? u what army? (famous last words)


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't worry michael, I'll back you up! As Aussie's always stick together. And besides, I'm a fellow Queenslander!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 8, 2005)

and i'll hapily be on any team opposing CC.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 8, 2005)

MichaelHenley said:


> oh yeah? u what army? (famous last words)



I dont need an army, Im a special operative, and work alone...

I could spam this place so much that it enters a state of "Spam Winter", no-one survives...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 8, 2005)

ah, a spam war, i feel in this case CC it would be wrong of us not to join the same side, together we would rule all, and save the need for an msn convo............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Indeed...see the British GP Qualifying? Button was oh so close to pole.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 9, 2005)

i know!! it would have been amazing for him and the fans if he got pole for his home race......

and yeah, that was right after i came in form doing the weeds- farm style! we have an ond forager we use to cut thistles and alike, but it got blocked, so whilst the cutting blade was still doing several hundred rpm. i may have poked a bit of metal in there and then i may have dropped it in there  then i may have found it bent and magled afterwards


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 9, 2005)

Hardcore weeding! I had the oppotunity to go to Martyns grandfathers and dump earth with, surprisingly enough, a dumper.


----------

